# Air Conditioner is out



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

And I have a couple of questions.
Since my motherinlaw has ALS, she needs it cool in here so I need this thing fixed asap, problem is the evap is clogged up with dust, dirt hair, the usual stuff, heres a picture


Its still installed in the unit and theres is currently no freon loss, question is, can I use a hose to clean it out without screwing up anything?
the other problem is th blower fan doesn't turned unless I stick my hand in it and manually spin the shaft, then it makes a grinding noise like catastrophic bearing failure. Can I replace just the bearing on the fan if I can get it out? 
(trust me I can get it out, putting it BACK together is the problem)

Again heres the picture


The unit itself is a 3 ton Carrier package unit on my back porch


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can wash the evap. with soap and water, rinse with a hose just be mindful of where the water is going, you don't want to fill up the heater box if it's attached or any electrical components.

The fan looks like it's attached to the motor it self(like a car) I doubt you'll be able to replace the bearings(probably bronze bushings) if it does have bearings and the shaft is ok check the brushes if they are almost gone it's best to replace the motor, Graingers or a heating-A/C supply.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks wrench, I'll start washing out the evap in the morning  Not worried about the heat or anything like that this is an A/C only. the heat in my house is #2 fuel oil in a separate unit inside the house. Believe me I'd LOVE to get a 4 ton A/C with heat  and completely do away with the fire inside my house.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

It is also a good idea to replace the blower run capacitor when you install the new blower motor. Good chance the old is done, especially if the current blower doesn't turn unless you spin it by hand first. It looks like a round or oval can strapped onto the blower housing. They are usually installed so they can be easily seen and accessed for replacement. It needs to be matched for the specific blower.



wolfen1086 said:


> Thanks wrench, I'll start washing out the evap in the morning  Not worried about the heat or anything like that this is an A/C only. the heat in my house is #2 fuel oil in a separate unit inside the house. Believe me I'd LOVE to get a 4 ton A/C with heat  and completely do away with the fire inside my house.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Raylo said:


> It is also a good idea to replace the blower run capacitor when you install the new blower motor. Good chance the old is done, especially if the current blower doesn't turn unless you spin it by hand first. It looks like a round or oval can strapped onto the blower housing. They are usually installed so they can be easily seen and accessed for replacement. It needs to be matched for the specific blower.


Mines right outside the housing with two brown wires going to the motor, I have a spare one here that I bought a few years ago when the compressor cap went bad
Mine was built with tree of them one for each motor and one for the compressor, I have spares of each


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just an update: the evap motor was replaced, the evap transformer and cap was both replaced, and the darn thing is pouring water out of the drain now , All the water that was trapped when the evap clogged up plus the water I used to clean it out is now coming out of the end like a garden hose with a leaky nozzle


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's good you got it up and running, just in time for the power to go out:laugh:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea don't that just suk? Its actually been running for a week now so its kinda cool down in here, now to keep the kids from opening the darn doors ever darn 5 minutes


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good luck with that one.................


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

wrench97 said:


> Good luck with that one.................


Yea I think surviving a hurricane is easier than that LOL


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok I'm not trying to bump this thread or anything, but I just received an email saying that Peter Johnson has replied to this thread, and yet there is no thing below my last post, whats up was I hacked or something or is it just an old Internet bug surfacing again?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

There is no Peter Johnson here that I can find. No clue what is going on.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks BG, Since I first registered on here I have recieved only three emails saying Peter Johnson has replied, heres eth entire email just in case 
_____________________________________________________________
Salutations wolfen1086,

PeterJohnson has just replied to a topic you have subscribed to entitled - Air Conditioner is out - in the Home DIY Support forum of Tech Support Forum.

This thread is located at: Air Conditioner is out - Tech Support Forum

There may be other replies also, but you will not receive any more notifications until you visit the forum again. 

All the best, Tech Support Forum

Unsubscription information:
To unsubscribe from this thread, please visit this page: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...1150277&auth=2a99d3cd0865c806fc8811fc1251762f 
To unsubscribe from ALL threads, please visit this page: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription&folderid=all

_____________________________________________________________
Looks like a legit reply to me, but your name is in red which tells me your the expert


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I got rid of Peter Johnson this morning along with all his links for Metal Shelving:laugh:



> I think you should check the wiring of your air conditioner. Most problems happen in air conditioners are due to power failure. If the problem does not get rectified, contact an expert.
> 
> Industrial Metal Shelves


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I have no clue, I just searched for the members name.

Never had anything like this myself and I have probably 30,000+ post in forums total. It does not sound like a malware problem, but I guess anything is possible.

I will check my mod panel for the name, best I can do.

BG

P.S. Never think of me being an expert in anything here.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks wrench, that explains some it away.

They could have posted and then deleted it in a very short period of time, so I can't find it/see it

BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I merged his posts and deleted them look in user reports for this morning.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

One thing I did was a very basic mistake and I know better. I checked for a 
Peter Johnson and I should have check for a PeterJohnson (no space).

BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You are not alone in that........................................


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I was taught to never type, it is always copy and paste. :redface:

BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sometimes there is nothing to copy from:grin:


----------

